# Black & Decker Odc 400 Under Cabinet Coffeemaker



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I've seen that several of you have this coffeemaker. It looks nice and we need an under cabinet model. I found a good deal at JR.com. My problem is that I have only found a few reviews. Half of the reviews say best ever and the other half say worst ever. More troubling is that the good reviews are from 5 years ago and the bad reviews are from last year.

Black & Decker ODC 400 from JR.com

So, how do you like yours?


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

We have that one in our OB. It's ok. I wouldn't want it my house for every day, but for the camper, it's just fine. The biggest problem is because of the stainless carafe and the way it pours. You have to pour *very* sloooooowly in order for it to not drip down the side of the pot and even then, it still drips half the time.

I'm not a coffee snob, so the flavor of the coffee good enough for me.

Jessica


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Looks like Black and Decker has the market cornered on under cabinet coffee makers. I just searched for an alternative and couldn't find anything









I just saw a site showing the OCD425 stainless carafe model and you can actually Tap-A-Cup or prepour a cup of coffee through the plastic handle while still brewingClick Here and scroll down...too funny!


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

I installed the Coffee maker in our last something other than an "OB".

I liked it. Though with the stainless decanter - cant tell how much is left in pot.

Always felt like I needed to keep it on the "burner" even though it doesnt have a burner it has a "station". LOL

I bought a walmart.com. Me thinks about $60 bucks with shipping. Think I saw the same model at Lowes for less dough.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh, that reminds me of a nice perk (ha ha get it? perk?). DH and I can take the thermal carafe outside with us and leave the kids sleeping in the camper undisturbed by us going back in for refills.

Jessica


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Just installed it and have only run one test/cleaning batch of water through. It did seem to take quite a long time to complete though. Maybe because I was STARING at it the whole time







No problem with the caraffe dribbling down the side when I poured it. I have the glass one.

I'll be in Yosemite using it for 8 days starting on Saturday. If I remember I'll post a legitimate review.


----------

